# Use logo and have temperature monitoring



## fx55guy (Jan 2, 2006)

How do I get the logo to show up when I have temperature monitoring on? I mean the one that there's a contest for right now, not the one in the taskbar.


----------



## AceFactor (Jan 2, 2006)

could you be slightly more specific about the logo  

-Adam


----------



## fx55guy (Jan 3, 2006)

When you open ATITool and have temp monitor on, it shows a graph of the temperature from 30C to 90C. My video card is watercooled and reaches 35C max so it's absolutely useless. When I disabled temp monitoring, the box shows the ATI Tool logo.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 3, 2006)

you can have either logo or temp monitoring not both at the same time


----------



## fx55guy (Jan 4, 2006)

Can you put that option in the next build then? I like the temp monitoring but also want to be able to display the logo.


----------

